# Leaders for trolling lures



## Capt. Mickey Locke

I was wondering what kind of leaders everyone uses for the yozuri bonitas and what color is best.


----------



## Banshee

I like 10 ' of 80# Jinkai with a short trace of #9 wire to make allowance for a big hoo. Though in the past I have caught plenty of big mackerel and wahoo without the wire. Just so expensive I hate to take the chance of loosing one and have not noticed a decrease in strikes with it.

As for color purple and black is my favorite for wahoo and the dolphin color is a good bet. They make a black and orange one now but have not tried it yet but it looks like a good combo.


----------



## Speckulator

6-7' single strand. 105-180# test.

George


----------



## reelfinatical

7-10'..? Wow, Ok -I need toredo ours then.. I think we rigged ours with about 4' of #7 wire - is that too little?? We bought the black and purple theother day for $36 & I DO NOT want to lose it on the first hit.. lol.. 

Also, what knotsareyou using?? (( I don't want to take any chances, haha...))


----------



## Xanadu

8' of 400# mono.


----------



## Drew Mixon

2nd on the mono. 

escpecially with the single swivel hook. 

cheers.

drew


----------



## Heller High Water

I run about 10" of decent sized wire, then 8' of 300lb mono.


----------



## Cuz

> *reelfinatical (5/28/2008)*7-10'..? Wow, Ok -I need toredo ours then.. I think we rigged ours with about 4' of #7 wire - is that too little?? We bought the black and purple theother day for $36 & I DO NOT want to lose it on the first hit.. lol..
> 
> Also, what knotsareyou using?? (( I don't want to take any chances, haha...))




You'll be ok as you have it. Single strand about 4' long is plenty. Use about a 80# black swivel and make sure your twist are right. Check after each fish for kinks and redo as necessary. Use just a black snap to attach to the lure. I don't use mono because it won't let the lure fish as deep as single strand will. I do use mono for islander etc. just not for diving plugs.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Cuz (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelfinatical (5/28/2008)*7-10'..? Wow, Ok -I need toredo ours then.. I think we rigged ours with about 4' of #7 wire - is that too little?? We bought the black and purple theother day for $36 & I DO NOT want to lose it on the first hit.. lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what knotsareyou using?? (( I don't want to take any chances, haha...))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be ok as you have it. Single strand about 4' long is plenty. Use about a 80# black swivel and make sure your twist are right. Check after each fish for kinks and redo as necessary. Use just a black snap to attach to the lure. I don't use mono because it won't let the lure fish as deep as single strand will. I do use mono for islander etc. just not for diving plugs.
Click to expand...



The action on the bonitas is pretty severe and if you don't pay awful close attention, the wiggling of the lure will wear through the wire or cable. Any kink in the wire will turn into a break when a big hooter smashes your lure, xo if you're going to use the wire like Cuz suggests, make sure you keep a real close eye on it and probably change it after every fish or trip. Wahoo are not leader shy and, as far as I'm concerned, you could use aircraft cable for leader, but make sure you have chafe tube on it or the bonita will eventually eat through the cable or eat through the lure loop.


----------



## Bryan Bennett

I agree with you, Xanadu...wahoo are pretty ferocious and not skeered much by leaders. In fact, we rig the Yo-Zuris here at Sam's on 400 lb. American Fishing Wire stranded cable. They still get eaten and you don't have to watch the rigging so closely for failures. In other words, the 400 lb. stays solid for many strikes. Like Speckulator said, single strand is good, too, _might _result in a few more bites, but I've had days where we couldn't keep the wahoo off the plugs rigged with 400. As for favorite colors, I've said it before, but the so-called "Ninja" is as deadly as I know of. It is black with pink tiger stripes on the back. Black/orange and black/purple are good, too. I've caught fish on the Dorado color, also. My favorite size is the F53...seems to mimic the silhuoette of the average hardtail in our area. Single swinging hooks are the only way to go; the doubles act as dehookers if they get turned just right in the fish's mouth. Good luck...Bryan Bennett, Sam's Orange Beach, (251) 981-4245


----------



## 401 Cay

We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..


----------



## Speckulator

We change the wire leaders after each trip!!!!!

How long are you leavin em on?????

George


----------



## JoshH

> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..






A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?


----------



## Travis Gill

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?
Click to expand...

I guess it could happen, but we'venever had a problem with it.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Freespool (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could happen, but we'venever had a problem with it.
Click to expand...



Keep fishing and it will happen. In fact, last week we had something hit a Legend Lures ANDROMEDA rigged on 600# mono with 1200# aircraft cable and ripped off the trailing hook. None of us recall hearing even a peep out of the drag, but the cable is shredded and there are big scrapes on the lure head.



If you want to test what it takes to cut a leader, go get yourself 400# line and wrap it around a post. Take some wraps as if leaderin adn pull as hard as you can. Touch the leader with anything even remotely sharp and be careful not to fall down.


----------



## bigone

160lb seven strand wire leader


----------



## 401 Cay

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?
Click to expand...

Meaning with a 4 foot leader it can cut the a 30-40lb main line.. Fact.


----------



## Travis Gill

Xanadu, I know heavy leader can be cut or broke, I was just saying We've never had a wahoo tail whip us.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Alright we are only going to go over this one more time for the last time. If you are tournament fishing with fairly unlimited funds and want to bring home that $100,000 wahoo and aren't worried about that $35 lure then use 200-300lb mono and asked Tommy to give you 10-20% discount if you buy 10 at a time. Now if you are fun fishing then use a 1 foot piece of braid cable about #235. I have never seen a wahoo be able to aim for the mid section of that bait that is traveling at 15 knots which is what they do and end up hitting more than a foot in front of it. Unless you guys are catching 300# wahoo out there that have mouths bigger than a tarpon's and not telling anybody, I want to come to fish with you and I will pay for the damn bonitas just to see this phenomon.:letsdrink


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning with a 4 foot leader it can cut the a 30-40lb main line.. Fact.
Click to expand...

Not if you fight the fish from the proper angle, but you big boat buys can't get that big gas guzzler turned around fast enough can you. Fact!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Freespool (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it could happen, but we'venever had a problem with it.[/quote
> 
> Proper drag and boat angle an you will stick a gaff in them every time, but then you have to invite me over for dinner.:letsdrink
Click to expand...


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Freespool (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it could happen, but we'venever had a problem with it.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Proper drag and boat angle an you will stick a gaff in them every time, but then you have to invite me over for dinner.:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't have much experience if you think your little outboard is more nimble than a conventional sport fisher. And, more importantly, a wahoo is going to tail cut you on his first run. Before you even get the rod out of the gunnel. Proper boat angle has nothing to do with it unless you're talking about during the fight which any idiot boat driver can handle.
> 
> 
> 
> But, since you are the big expert boat driver, what is the proper angle to a wahoo? Are wahoo some difficult species to catch for you that you have to drive the boat in some special way? Seriously, wahoo give up after their first run and you can winch them to the boat and, if you like, pick them up or slide them in without a gaff and they'll lay there still like they're dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/30/2008)*We run 8-10 ft of 300# mono.. with a 4 ft leader you stand a chance of getting tail whipped and loseing the whole deal.. We have also used wire and sevenstrand and as Xanadu said the lure action wore through it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wahoo can cut the leader with its tail?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning with a 4 foot leader it can cut the a 30-40lb main line.. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you fight the fish from the proper angle, but you big boat buys can't get that big gas guzzler turned around fast enough can you. Fact!
Click to expand...



Dude, we don't turn the boat around at all. WTF are you talking about? Are you fishing with bait casters where you're chasing weehoo down with the boat - angler on the bow - or something as ludicrous? Why not invest in a couple 50s?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Dude, I can barely afford my little Penn 555 GS what the [email protected]#% You made out of money fishing everyday in that battle ship at $5.00 a gallon. You need another son????:bowdown


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/7/2008)*Dude, I can barely afford my little Penn 555 GS what the [email protected]#% You made out of money fishing everyday in that battle ship at $5.00 a gallon. You need another son????:bowdown




No, that's not the point. You said "with proper drag and boat angle...." like there was something complex about wahoo fishing or that you needed some maniac like Creech up there doing 15kts in reverse when, clearly, you don't. Wahoo are pussy fish. They come up and bite whatever you drag in their face and make 1 big run. On an 80 or even a 50, the typical wahoo fight is one run and then crank. Boat handling prowess or line angle is NEVER an issue and you can leave the rod in the gunnel and crank them in like clearing weeds from your lure.



My point was that you posted BS about something you obviously don't know anything about as if it was sage advice. Do us and all the inexperienced guys a favor and don't post crap that's going to confuse them or cause them to be more nervous or overthinking than they already are.



Wahoo fishing is the simplest in the world. 



1 Drag bait over fish

2 When you hear the clicker screaming, clear lines from any rod that might be in the way.

3 When fish stops his initial run, crank like hell.

4 When fish gets to transom either gaff, lift or slide fish in through transom door.

5 lather, rinse and repeat.



There is no need for exotic equipment, fancy techniques or expert boat handling. In fact, its so easy that even a cave man could do it.


----------



## flyliner

wow, this has really turned into a thread of sorts

we catch a lot of wahoo, not wehoos but some pretty nice ones, every winter in the islands. we target them pretty much and we use fairly short cable leader on 50 or 80 lb gear. as Xanadu said wahoo fishing is not brain surgery. in reality its really mackerel fishing, only the macks can be much bigger. my thought is a longer leader, as in significantly longer than the wahoo, results in your jet head, islander, or any other common trolling plug that is able to slid up the leader, ending up well behind the hooked fish, stuffed up against the swivel, being pulled through the water at a pretty good rate. nice scenario for another wahoo to eat that bait and cut you off, it DOES happen. we tend to keep our cable leader while TARGETING wahoo no longer than about five feet so that it is at the tail or just behind the tail of the fish on his run. it prevents tail whipping and you don't have a plug 15 feet behind a running fish. above the swivel is 20 or so feet of wind on mono leader of either 300 or 400.

the original post that started this was a request looking for information about how to set up a leader and what works for various people. the initial posts where what the guy was looking for and then it went downhill.

if you don't have something informative, or at least constructive, why take the effort to post it, unless your goal is to start a tit for tat bs string


----------



## Bodacious

haha good description hal. haha


----------



## Downtime2

I like to use 9000# aircraft cable and 130's pulling stretch 35's the way Hal showed me...


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/7/2008)*Dude, I can barely afford my little Penn 555 GS what the [email protected]#% You made out of money fishing everyday in that battle ship at $5.00 a gallon. You need another son????:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not the point. You said "with proper drag and boat angle...." like there was something complex about wahoo fishing or that you needed some maniac like Creech up there doing 15kts in reverse when, clearly, you don't. Wahoo are pussy fish. They come up and bite whatever you drag in their face and make 1 big run. On an 80 or even a 50, the typical wahoo fight is one run and then crank. Boat handling prowess or line angle is NEVER an issue and you can leave the rod in the gunnel and crank them in like clearing weeds from your lure.
> 
> My point was that you posted BS about something you obviously don't know anything about as if it was sage advice. Do us and all the inexperienced guys a favor and don't post crap that's going to confuse them or cause them to be more nervous or overthinking than they already are.
> 
> Wahoo fishing is the simplest in the world.
> 
> 1 Drag bait over fish
> 2 When you hear the clicker screaming, clear lines from any rod that might be in the way.
> 3 When fish stops his initial run, crank like hell.
> 4 When fish gets to transom either gaff, lift or slide fish in through transom door.
> 5 lather, rinse and repeat.
> 
> There is no need for exotic equipment, fancy techniques or expert boat handling. In fact, its so easy that even a cave man could do it.
Click to expand...

Who in the hell died and made you the [email protected]#$ fishing god. I tell you what put your money where your mouth is. Let's have a little side bet for the Pensacola International your battle wagon against my little center console biggest fish weighed and total pounds! Mano e mano. You name the price or do you want to put up your boat for my little boat.:clap


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *flyliner (6/7/2008)*wow, this has really turned into a thread of sorts
> 
> we catch a lot of wahoo, not wehoos but some pretty nice ones, every winter in the islands. we target them pretty much and we use fairly short cable leader on 50 or 80 lb gear. as Xanadu said wahoo fishing is not brain surgery. in reality its really mackerel fishing, only the macks can be much bigger. my thought is a longer leader, as in significantly longer than the wahoo, results in your jet head, islander, or any other common trolling plug that is able to slid up the leader, ending up well behind the hooked fish, stuffed up against the swivel, being pulled through the water at a pretty good rate. nice scenario for another wahoo to eat that bait and cut you off, it DOES happen. we tend to keep our cable leader while TARGETING wahoo no longer than about five feet so that it is at the tail or just behind the tail of the fish on his run. it prevents tail whipping and you don't have a plug 15 feet behind a running fish. above the swivel is 20 or so feet of wind on mono leader of either 300 or 400.
> 
> the original post that started this was a request looking for information about how to set up a leader and what works for various people. the initial posts where what the guy was looking for and then it went downhill.
> 
> if you don't have something informative, or at least constructive, why take the effort to post it, unless your goal is to start a tit for tat bs string


Pat thanks for stepping in here and setting the story straight. Hell maybe I will bring my little Jupiter down there to the Emerald Coast Classic so I can buy you a beer at the Capt. meeting. Thanks for all of the work you to on the Florida Fishing Report. And what I was attempting your buddy Xanadu that in a small boat when that wahoo makes that run at the boat I would rather not gun it straight forward and throw everybody out of the boat.:letsdrink


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

No hell. I had saved enough after all my losses the whole 30 minutes we were thereto pay for ALL of the gas to get us to Fourchon and back. It was a Christmas present for Spence. And who the hell are you and why are trying to start [email protected]#$ that you have no knowledge of and no business using other people's name on a public forum. Why don't to crawl back in your hole.:moon


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

And by the way thanks for joining our forum tonight to start [email protected]#$ under a ficticous name while we are trying to have a fishing discussion. The shit starter website is in [email protected]#$ Iraq. Why don't you hang out over there.


----------



## Dylan

Yall are a riot....Mr. Alvares i worked at DBM and driven your fine Jupiter many of times..i also just read your post about catching tarpon..whenever you are ready to go ill buy the beer and you take me to the man in the silver suit...As for Spencer im pretty sure it wasnt you but somebody taught him how to highstick..if i was you id of left his bird butt in Fourchon...Just kidding


----------



## Bodacious

so feeding freenzy we got a bet on during the international i see??


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Bodacious (6/7/2008)*so feeding freenzy we got a bet on during the international i see??


You want in??? Who's side you taking. I'll give you 2 to 1 odds.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Dylan (6/7/2008)*Yall are a riot....Mr. Alvares i worked at DBM and driven your fine Jupiter many of times..i also just read your post about catching tarpon..whenever you are ready to go ill buy the beer and you take me to the man in the silver suit...As for Spencer im pretty sure it wasnt you but somebody taught him how to highstick..if i was you id of left his bird butt in Fourchon...Just kidding


Thanks. You're on. Everybody else said I should left him down there, but I am too nice of guy. So what's 2 broken rods.:banghead


----------



## Bodacious

Xanadu fishes with us.....


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (6/7/2008)*Yall are a riot....Mr. Alvares i worked at DBM and driven your fine Jupiter many of times..i also just read your post about catching tarpon..whenever you are ready to go ill buy the beer and you take me to the man in the silver suit...As for Spencer im pretty sure it wasnt you but somebody taught him how to highstick..if i was you id of left his bird butt in Fourchon...Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. You're on. Everybody else said I should left him down there, but I am too nice of guy. So what's 2 broken rods.:banghead
Click to expand...

i begg'd to differ your not really a nice guy.. you tried to get my fired from daybreak..and if you are gonna try and win a tournament you dont need to be wasting your time at peglegs drinking beeryou need to be fishing.:looser

1-0 GO PIER RATS LOL JK JK JK :bowdown


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *alum maverick (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (6/7/2008)*Yall are a riot....Mr. Alvares i worked at DBM and driven your fine Jupiter many of times..i also just read your post about catching tarpon..whenever you are ready to go ill buy the beer and you take me to the man in the silver suit...As for Spencer im pretty sure it wasnt you but somebody taught him how to highstick..if i was you id of left his bird butt in Fourchon...Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. You're on. Everybody else said I should left him down there, but I am too nice of guy. So what's 2 broken rods.:banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i begg'd to differ your not really a nice guy.. you tried to get my fired from daybreak..and if you are gonna try and win a tournament you dont need to be wasting your time at peglegs drinking beeryou need to be fishing.:looser
> 
> 1-0 GO PIER RATS LOL JK JK JK :bowdown
Click to expand...

Hey there genius boy. I have been out of town all week trying to support my family and wanted to enjoy a day out with my wife and daughter. And for the record since you are so smart I had zero beers at Peg Legs 4 witnesses and a receipt. I have exactly $20 invested in the Outcast Family Fishing rodeo and only do it to support Daybreak and Tommy at Outcast, but I will be fishing today and I will let the Adams' and Holmes your family your thoughts. Are you related to this Xanadu fella, Bodacious, and Bama Chem because if you are, you all need to back across the line and stay there before we get pissed off and take Orange Beach, Gulf Shores, and Dauphin Island back from you and the Bear and your genius new coach Nick "2 face, back stabbing, slime ball, Crooked," Coach. See you in the wahoo grounds, but that's right you guys don't know where they are.:letsparty


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*Xanadu fishes with us.....


Is that suppose to intimidate me. You want to throw your battle wagon in too. So we can get 2 more of those enviromentally unfriendly pieces of crap engines of the water. So we can stop supporting your friends in Iraq, OPEC, Japan, and China. What you get .1 miles to the gallon and you go 300 miles round trip mmmmmm. Why you guys get together and join the 21st century. There is this great new technology called four strokes and fresh air with no air conditioning with no generators needed then come talk to me. There is a reason why the don't sell 9000# airplane cable in tackle stores genius. 30 Stretch on a 130 are you guys [email protected]#$% comedians or what. That must like a turd hanging out of an elephant. Let me guess you got one of those manly Palmetto fighting chairs with your big harness too. I love it. Good luck.:letsparty


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

You know I shouldn't be so hard on you guys. Maybe you just don't know any better. Do you even own circle hooks, livewells, bait pens, tuna tubes, rigging needle, rubber bands, and I know you don't have a kites, down riggers,or balloons because all that would be way too much work, but if youwant go on down to Tommy's and he can get you the equipment and I will show you how to use them. Or if you want keep dragging your dacron with $300 lures and J hooks and keep killing billfish and screwing up our enviroment while you are running down to Lloyds Ridge and Greens Ridge. You know MarcusKennedy just sits back and laughs everytime you guys go out there and try to take his million dollars. By the way he fishes a center console with 4 strokes just for therecord.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*Xanadu fishes with us.....


I have an idea you guys call mercy I won't call the fishing police to make you go back to Alabama with the Gill Netters because that's you real men catch fish right????


----------



## John B.

i'm gonna laugh my ass off when you lose this tournament after talking all this shit and completely derailing this thread... good job sport...:boo


----------



## Bodacious

you are a very angry man.....


----------



## Downtime2

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*Xanadu fishes with us.....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that suppose to intimidate me. You want to throw your battle wagon in too. So we can get 2 more of those enviromentally unfriendly pieces of crap engines of the water. So we can stop supporting your friends in Iraq, OPEC, Japan, and China. What you get .1 miles to the gallon and you go 300 miles round trip mmmmmm. Why you guys get together and join the 21st century. There is this great new technology called four strokes and fresh air with no air conditioning with no generators needed then come talk to me. There is a reason why the don't sell 9000# airplane cable in tackle stores genius. 30 Stretch on a 130 are you guys [email protected]#$% comedians or what. That must like a turd hanging out of an elephant. Let me guess you got one of those manly Palmetto fighting chairs with your big harness too. I love it. Good luck.:letsparty
Click to expand...



Am I supposed to be scared? Wow. Talk about showing ignorance. Yep. I was trying to make a joke about the 130 and stretches. Trying to lighten ya'll up. Evidently the anger management classes didn't work for you. Am I supposed to bow down to you because you fish a CC? Hell, I fished one for a long time. Get a life.


----------



## true-king

> *VS200B (6/8/2008)*i'm gonna laugh my ass off when you lose this tournament after talking all this shit and completely derailing this thread... good job sport...:boo


As will I


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *alum maverick (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (6/7/2008)*Yall are a riot....Mr. Alvares i worked at DBM and driven your fine Jupiter many of times..i also just read your post about catching tarpon..whenever you are ready to go ill buy the beer and you take me to the man in the silver suit...As for Spencer im pretty sure it wasnt you but somebody taught him how to highstick..if i was you id of left his bird butt in Fourchon...Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. You're on. Everybody else said I should left him down there, but I am too nice of guy. So what's 2 broken rods.:banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i begg'd to differ your not really a nice guy.. you tried to get my fired from daybreak..and if you are gonna try and win a tournament you dont need to be wasting your time at peglegs drinking beeryou need to be fishing.:looser
> 
> 1-0 GO PIER RATS LOL JK JK JK :bowdown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there genius boy. I have been out of town all week trying to support my family and wanted to enjoy a day out with my wife and daughter. And for the record since you are so smart I had zero beers at Peg Legs 4 witnesses and a receipt. I have exactly $20 invested in the Outcast Family Fishing rodeo and only do it to support Daybreak and Tommy at Outcast, but I will be fishing today and I will let the Adams' and Holmes your family your thoughts. Are you related to this Xanadu fella, Bodacious, and Bama Chem because if you are, you all need to back across the line and stay there before we get pissed off and take Orange Beach, Gulf Shores, and Dauphin Island back from you and the Bear and your genius new coach Nick "2 face, back stabbing, slime ball, Crooked," Coach. See you in the wahoo grounds, but that's right you guys don't know where they are.:letsparty
Click to expand...

you can say anything to anybody that knows me and they are not going to believe a word you say something to tommy holmes and i know he wont hold a grudge on me 1st of all because its david alvarez talking to him and 2nd me and tommy holmes get along veerry well. he is very extraniceto use so called "pier rats" he used to be one. and say something to the adams go ahead i know what they are gonna think same thing they thought when you tried to get me fired... lol :withstupid


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Downtime2 (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*Xanadu fishes with us.....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that suppose to intimidate me. You want to throw your battle wagon in too. So we can get 2 more of those enviromentally unfriendly pieces of crap engines of the water. So we can stop supporting your friends in Iraq, OPEC, Japan, and China. What you get .1 miles to the gallon and you go 300 miles round trip mmmmmm. Why you guys get together and join the 21st century. There is this great new technology called four strokes and fresh air with no air conditioning with no generators needed then come talk to me. There is a reason why the don't sell 9000# airplane cable in tackle stores genius. 30 Stretch on a 130 are you guys [email protected]#$% comedians or what. That must like a turd hanging out of an elephant. Let me guess you got one of those manly Palmetto fighting chairs with your big harness too. I love it. Good luck.:letsparty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to be scared? Wow. Talk about showing ignorance. Yep. I was trying to make a joke about the 130 and stretches. Trying to lighten ya'll up. Evidently the anger management classes didn't work for you. Am I supposed to bow down to you because you fish a CC? Hell, I fished one for a long time. Get a life.
Click to expand...

and DOWNTIME i would love to fish with you just to get the satisfactory of beating alvarez in a tounrament


----------



## Bodacious

your welcome aboard anytime!


----------



## Midnight Run

i got my money on the boys on BODACIOUS :bowdown


----------



## legalhookin

Iwould like the original request of the post to continue..........I just bought a tld 20 and a purple and black yozuri toadd to my arsinal. would like to know how to rig the other lures also. do you also put wire on the other lures? will wire turn off the mahi? how picky are the black fins about the wire? please continue the original thread. would be very usfull info with this being the beginning of the season and all. seen alot of mahi busting on the last few trips out. I fish from a small boat and my longer distance trips out are not that common. Would apreciate the help, thank you.


----------



## legalhookin

For the tail whipping comment, dont have any experience with wahoo, but with kings fishing with a short wire leader and light mono line(12-20lb) some times when the fish runs the line ends up running right beside there body and when the line is very tight on the run the fish's tail can "slap" the line and break it. hope this helps. 

so, with the wire on the bonito lure comments, should i add a split ring to the eye on the lure to prevent the single strand from wearing?


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*your welcome aboard anytime!


haha hell yea 

is that robert whibbs on your boat lol?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

O.K. So we got Midnight Run in, the great Sam Roberts, Bodacious, Downtime. Anybody else??? Anybody heard from Xanadu???????? Sorry to get the thread deraliled, but when people Try to give advice they better know damn well what they are talking about with first hand experience and not seen it on ESPN with Povermo, Isaacs, andWejebe. By the way anybody out there that is a racist, Wejebe and I are from the same country or how about the same town. A little town on the Northern coast of Cuba called Sagua. Sagua La Grande is the river that runs down to it. You ever heard of Ernest Hemingway? But then again, of cours you have because you fish with 400 lb. dacron line and J hooks like he did or is it down to 130lb mono?? I can't remember. Keep killing these fish with your J hooks and won't have anymore kill tournaments. Anybody heard of Bay Pointe? Good night.:sleeping


----------



## Downtime2

Aren't you a self centered self rightous little...feller. What makes you think I saw my stuff on TV? I learned by trial and error. I repeat, I was trying to lighten things up. You don't like it, tough shit. I'll put my experience against yours any time. I have had good days and bad. You put enough time in out there and thats the way it goes. God, if you're so damn good, why ain't you running away with the winnings on the boards. I don't recall seeing you there. I may not be a "pro" like you, but I do love to go out there and give it my best shot.And I am not of the "kill em' all" school. I could give a shit where you grew up. I was raised in Jay Florida, right here. I don't have to piggy back on other peoples names. Lighten up kiddo....


----------



## Xanadu

> *legalhookin (6/8/2008)*Iwould like the original request of the post to continue..........I just bought a tld 20 and a purple and black yozuri toadd to my arsinal. would like to know how to rig the other lures also. do you also put wire on the other lures? will wire turn off the mahi? how picky are the black fins about the wire? please continue the original thread. would be very usfull info with this being the beginning of the season and all. seen alot of mahi busting on the last few trips out. I fish from a small boat and my longer distance trips out are not that common. Would apreciate the help, thank you.






That TLD 20 might be under a bit of strain with a big bonita on the troll, but it'll work. Perhaps use a rubber band to tie it to the lower part of the rod or reel handle to take the tip bounce out of the equation. Now, like I said before about the Bonitas, I don't use wire. Heavy mono works great and I've had Bonitas long enough to get entirely chewed through without losing one to bite offs. It does happen, but not very often. As was posted by others, trolling lures that ride up th eleader will get bitten off if you find a school of hooters so I tend to use 5' of cable on them and a longer mono shock leader. I've never caught many dolphin on trolling plugs, but I don't usually pull them. Don't know if its the wire or that they're more likely to eat other lures in the spread. Tuna don't usually hit a bonita with cable, wire on heavy mono.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*O.K. So we got Midnight Run in, the great Sam Roberts, Bodacious, Downtime. Anybody else??? Anybody heard from Xanadu???????? Sorry to get the thread deraliled, but when people Try to give advice they better know damn well what they are talking about with first hand experience and not seen it on ESPN with Povermo, Isaacs, andWejebe. By the way anybody out there that is a racist, Wejebe and I are from the same country or how about the same town. A little town on the Northern coast of Cuba called Sagua. Sagua La Grande is the river that runs down to it. You ever heard of Ernest Hemingway? But then again, of cours you have because you fish with 400 lb. dacron line and J hooks like he did or is it down to 130lb mono?? I can't remember. Keep killing these fish with your J hooks and won't have anymore kill tournaments. Anybody heard of Bay Pointe? Good night.:sleeping




Wow. All I really can say is Wow. You really are a piece of work. You've name dropped Marcus Kennedy, Tommy and now Jose and, frankly, I would be willing to be you don't know any of those people and if you do, they don't like you. It's obvious that you are a drunken illiterate jackass. On this very thread you've been logged as trying to get a kid fired, leaving a kid in a car while you went to a casino and giving bad advice. Now, I see your readin n rightin aint so good, but Wow.



You came out and gave useless non-advice about boat handling to someone asking about wire for Bonitas. You've put yourself out as some conservationist outboard messiah yet you weighed in a freaking Barracuda today. Wow. And, here's the kicker. I am a gambler and I would love to bet you, but I know just from your manner here that you're not man enough to follow through or pay when you lose. And here you're talking about aggregate weight in the PBGFC tourney on the same thread where you accuse anyone with diesels of being anti environment. Are you planning on loading the weigh in with 65 chicken dolphin or catching a blue marlin?



Anyway, I'm sorry this thread got whacked out and I've given as good advice as I can. Maybe outboard king can give you something better. As far as circle hooks, tuna tubes and kites go, well you got me there. I wouldn't know any of it from a hole in the ground. Give me a couple moldcrafts and some store bought double hook rigs and I'm happy as a pig in slop.


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *flyliner (6/7/2008)*wow, this has really turned into a thread of sorts
> 
> 
> 
> we catch a lot of wahoo, not wehoos but some pretty nice ones, every winter in the islands. we target them pretty much and we use fairly short cable leader on 50 or 80 lb gear. as Xanadu said wahoo fishing is not brain surgery. in reality its really mackerel fishing, only the macks can be much bigger. my thought is a longer leader, as in significantly longer than the wahoo, results in your jet head, islander, or any other common trolling plug that is able to slid up the leader, ending up well behind the hooked fish, stuffed up against the swivel, being pulled through the water at a pretty good rate. nice scenario for another wahoo to eat that bait and cut you off, it DOES happen. we tend to keep our cable leader while TARGETING wahoo no longer than about five feet so that it is at the tail or just behind the tail of the fish on his run. it prevents tail whipping and you don't have a plug 15 feet behind a running fish. above the swivel is 20 or so feet of wind on mono leader of either 300 or 400.
> 
> 
> 
> the original post that started this was a request looking for information about how to set up a leader and what works for various people. the initial posts where what the guy was looking for and then it went downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't have something informative, or at least constructive, why take the effort to post it, unless your goal is to start a tit for tat bs string
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat thanks for stepping in here and setting the story straight. Hell maybe I will bring my little Jupiter down there to the Emerald Coast Classic so I can buy you a beer at the Capt. meeting. Thanks for all of the work you to on the Florida Fishing Report. And what I was attempting your buddy Xanadu that in a small boat when that wahoo makes that run at the boat I would rather not gun it straight forward and throw everybody out of the boat.:letsdrink
Click to expand...



You know the funniest post on this thread is this one. Evidently, you didn't get that he was agreeing with me, offering additional information and talking about you.


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Xanadu (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*O.K. So we got Midnight Run in, the great Sam Roberts, Bodacious, Downtime. Anybody else??? Anybody heard from Xanadu???????? Sorry to get the thread deraliled, but when people Try to give advice they better know damn well what they are talking about with first hand experience and not seen it on ESPN with Povermo, Isaacs, andWejebe. By the way anybody out there that is a racist, Wejebe and I are from the same country or how about the same town. A little town on the Northern coast of Cuba called Sagua. Sagua La Grande is the river that runs down to it. You ever heard of Ernest Hemingway? But then again, of cours you have because you fish with 400 lb. dacron line and J hooks like he did or is it down to 130lb mono?? I can't remember. Keep killing these fish with your J hooks and won't have anymore kill tournaments. Anybody heard of Bay Pointe? Good night.:sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. All I really can say is Wow. You really are a piece of work. You've name dropped Marcus Kennedy, Tommy and now Jose and, frankly, I would be willing to be you don't know any of those people and if you do, they don't like you. It's obvious that you are a drunken illiterate jackass. On this very thread you've been logged as trying to get a kid fired, leaving a kid in a car while you went to a casino and giving bad advice. Now, I see your readin n rightin aint so good, but Wow.
> 
> You came out and gave useless non-advice about boat handling to someone asking about wire for Bonitas. You've put yourself out as some conservationist outboard messiah yet you weighed in a freaking Barracuda today. Wow. And, here's the kicker. I am a gambler and I would love to bet you, but I know just from your manner here that you're not man enough to follow through or pay when you lose. And here you're talking about aggregate weight in the PBGFC tourney on the same thread where you accuse anyone with diesels of being anti environment. Are you planning on loading the weigh in with 65 chicken dolphin or catching a blue marlin?
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry this thread got whacked out and I've given as good advice as I can. Maybe outboard king can give you something better. As far as circle hooks, tuna tubes and kites go, well you got me there. I wouldn't know any of it from a hole in the ground. Give me a couple moldcrafts and some store bought double hook rigs and I'm happy as a pig in slop.
Click to expand...

xandu he says he nice ppl...who told him that? did i mention he tried getting me fired?

when i worked at daybreak he was telling me and some otheremployee a story about him catching a50#+ king mackeral and itlost 15# pound because he caught him before sun light and he said he would havewon the SKA...

i could catch a 60+ fish and leave it on the pier all day and still would not lose 15#

and him driving a vessel that out of the question...he would wreck and inboard diesel


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Xanadu (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *flyliner (6/7/2008)*wow, this has really turned into a thread of sorts
> 
> we catch a lot of wahoo, not wehoos but some pretty nice ones, every winter in the islands. we target them pretty much and we use fairly short cable leader on 50 or 80 lb gear. as Xanadu said wahoo fishing is not brain surgery. in reality its really mackerel fishing, only the macks can be much bigger. my thought is a longer leader, as in significantly longer than the wahoo, results in your jet head, islander, or any other common trolling plug that is able to slid up the leader, ending up well behind the hooked fish, stuffed up against the swivel, being pulled through the water at a pretty good rate. nice scenario for another wahoo to eat that bait and cut you off, it DOES happen. we tend to keep our cable leader while TARGETING wahoo no longer than about five feet so that it is at the tail or just behind the tail of the fish on his run. it prevents tail whipping and you don't have a plug 15 feet behind a running fish. above the swivel is 20 or so feet of wind on mono leader of either 300 or 400.
> 
> the original post that started this was a request looking for information about how to set up a leader and what works for various people. the initial posts where what the guy was looking for and then it went downhill.
> 
> if you don't have something informative, or at least constructive, why take the effort to post it, unless your goal is to start a tit for tat bs string
> 
> 
> 
> Pat thanks for stepping in here and setting the story straight. Hell maybe I will bring my little Jupiter down there to the Emerald Coast Classic so I can buy you a beer at the Capt. meeting. Thanks for all of the work you to on the Florida Fishing Report. And what I was attempting your buddy Xanadu that in a small boat when that wahoo makes that run at the boat I would rather not gun it straight forward and throw everybody out of the boat.:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the funniest post on this thread is this one. Evidently, you didn't get that he was agreeing with me, offering additional information and talking about you.
Click to expand...

OK let's get the story straight the fish weighed 40lbs. When we threw it in the boat in about 2 minutes with your buddy on the Spencer on the rod. I hadn't kingfished in about 3 years. We caught the fish at 9:30 in the morning 25 miles offshore. Both fish bags were full of 30 lbers had to throw 2 little ones back just to make room for this one. We had NO ice by 11:00 because somebody forgot to throw another 40lbs of ice on the boat at 5:00am So we went snapper fishing the rest of the day showed up 2nd boat at the scales before they opened. Drinking warm rum by this time. Never put the fish on a hand scale while we were out there so figured he would have gone 50-55 since we could barely get him in the fish bag. We had gone through 12 ribbonfish. Oh, did I tell you about the 200lb bull shark your buddy spencer fought for an hour wasting time on 20lb test. We really wish you would go play somewhere else, especially since you are so worried about you career pumping gas.:looser


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Downtime2 (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*Xanadu fishes with us.....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that suppose to intimidate me. You want to throw your battle wagon in too. So we can get 2 more of those enviromentally unfriendly pieces of crap engines of the water. So we can stop supporting your friends in Iraq, OPEC, Japan, and China. What you get .1 miles to the gallon and you go 300 miles round trip mmmmmm. Why you guys get together and join the 21st century. There is this great new technology called four strokes and fresh air with no air conditioning with no generators needed then come talk to me. There is a reason why the don't sell 9000# airplane cable in tackle stores genius. 30 Stretch on a 130 are you guys [email protected]#$% comedians or what. That must like a turd hanging out of an elephant. Let me guess you got one of those manly Palmetto fighting chairs with your big harness too. I love it. Good luck.:letsparty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to be scared? Wow. Talk about showing ignorance. Yep. I was trying to make a joke about the 130 and stretches. Trying to lighten ya'll up. Evidently the anger management classes didn't work for you. Am I supposed to bow down to you because you fish a CC? Hell, I fished one for a long time. Get a life.
Click to expand...

Get a life keep supporting your friends in Iraq and OPEC burning all of that diesel at $6.00 bucks a gallon, the steel workers with your J hooks, and the Japenese with your $300 lures and 130lb mono, or are you still using rope????:bowdown


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *VS200B (6/8/2008)*i'm gonna laugh my ass off when you lose this tournament after talking all this shit and completely derailing this thread... good job sport...:boo


Sorry I missed those 2 True - King and VSB are in. For how much apiece? 2 to 1 odds. What are you a True-King you got a big 60 ftr. too. King of Saudi Arabia?:letsdrink


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *legalhookin (6/8/2008)*For the tail whipping comment, dont have any experience with wahoo, but with kings fishing with a short wire leader and light mono line(12-20lb) some times when the fish runs the line ends up running right beside there body and when the line is very tight on the run the fish's tail can "slap" the line and break it. hope this helps.
> 
> so, with the wire on the bonito lure comments, should i add a split ring to the eye on the lure to prevent the single strand from wearing?


I would be careful trying to catch a 100lb. wahoo on 20 lb test. But then again I am sure Bodacious can because his boat his so much more nimble than mine. His is 30 ft. longer and only 1 screw and I have 2 in the way of spinning it on a dime.:letsdrink


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*you are a very angry man.....


Bythe way what makes you so Bodacious? your under water lights? or your 130s and J hooks killing blue marlin the greates fish in the ocean. I know a boat that is called the Gunfighter it's a 65ft and goes 45 knts. and had night vision with no stupid tower. Now that name fits. But then again you never heard of who owns the boat or who makes it.:bowdown


----------



## Downtime2

Wow. Talk about short dick syndrome. Dude, you certainly are showing your true colors and knowledge, or lack there of. Oh, I love the way you attempted to play the race card. That truly sums up what a idiot you are.....


----------



## JoshH

Feeding Frenzy, SHUTUPPPPPPPPP


----------



## true-king

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)* What are you a True-King you got a big 60 ftr. too. King of Saudi Arabia?:letsdrink


Take a look at my signature...oke


----------



## Sam Roberts

whta the funny is if spencer thinks your and idiot or dear lord you've done well...and if someone like you ever left me in the car for 2 hours while they were gambling i just know one thing i would'nt be getting a ride home from them that day


----------



## John B.

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Xanadu (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *flyliner (6/7/2008)*wow, this has really turned into a thread of sorts
> 
> we catch a lot of wahoo, not wehoos but some pretty nice ones, every winter in the islands. we target them pretty much and we use fairly short cable leader on 50 or 80 lb gear. as Xanadu said wahoo fishing is not brain surgery. in reality its really mackerel fishing, only the macks can be much bigger. my thought is a longer leader, as in significantly longer than the wahoo, results in your jet head, islander, or any other common trolling plug that is able to slid up the leader, ending up well behind the hooked fish, stuffed up against the swivel, being pulled through the water at a pretty good rate. nice scenario for another wahoo to eat that bait and cut you off, it DOES happen. we tend to keep our cable leader while TARGETING wahoo no longer than about five feet so that it is at the tail or just behind the tail of the fish on his run. it prevents tail whipping and you don't have a plug 15 feet behind a running fish. above the swivel is 20 or so feet of wind on mono leader of either 300 or 400.
> 
> the original post that started this was a request looking for information about how to set up a leader and what works for various people. the initial posts where what the guy was looking for and then it went downhill.
> 
> if you don't have something informative, or at least constructive, why take the effort to post it, unless your goal is to start a tit for tat bs string
> 
> 
> 
> Pat thanks for stepping in here and setting the story straight. Hell maybe I will bring my little Jupiter down there to the Emerald Coast Classic so I can buy you a beer at the Capt. meeting. Thanks for all of the work you to on the Florida Fishing Report. And what I was attempting your buddy Xanadu that in a small boat when that wahoo makes that run at the boat I would rather not gun it straight forward and throw everybody out of the boat.:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know the funniest post on this thread is this one. Evidently, you didn't get that he was agreeing with me, offering additional information and talking about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK let's get the story straight the fish weighed 40lbs. When we threw it in the boat in about 2 minutes with your buddy on the Spencer on the rod. I hadn't kingfished in about 3 years. We caught the fish at 9:30 in the morning 25 miles offshore. Both fish bags were full of 30 lbers had to throw 2 little ones back just to make room for this one. We had NO ice by 11:00 because somebody forgot to throw another 40lbs of ice on the boat at 5:00am So we went snapper fishing the rest of the day showed up 2nd boat at the scales before they opened. Drinking warm rum by this time. Never put the fish on a hand scale while we were out there so figured he would have gone 50-55 since we could barely get him in the fish bag. We had gone through 12 ribbonfish. Oh, did I tell you about the 200lb bull shark your buddy spencer fought for an hour wasting time on 20lb test. We really wish you would go play somewhere else, especially since you are so worried about you career pumping gas.:looser
Click to expand...

so let me get this straight.... you claim to be a CONSERVATIONIST, yet you had a limit of mackerel, and threw 2 fish you already killed to make room for a 40lber... CONSERVATIONIST--- YEAH RIGHT!!! you're a hypocrit at best, and very defensive.... why are you so angry alverez?


----------



## John B.

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/8/2008)*i'm gonna laugh my ass off when you lose this tournament after talking all this shit and completely derailing this thread... good job sport...:boo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed those 2 True - King and VSB are in. For how much apiece? 2 to 1 odds. What are you a True-King you got a big 60 ftr. too. King of Saudi Arabia?:letsdrink
Click to expand...

i don't know... hey BODACIOUS or DOWNTIME, y'all wanna let me fish with y'all so we can put Alverez in his place?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *VS200B (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/8/2008)*i'm gonna laugh my ass off when you lose this tournament after talking all this shit and completely derailing this thread... good job sport...:boo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed those 2 True - King and VSB are in. For how much apiece? 2 to 1 odds. What are you a True-King you got a big 60 ftr. too. King of Saudi Arabia?:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know... hey BODACIOUS or DOWNTIME, y'all wanna let me fish with y'all so we can put Alverez in his place?
Click to expand...

So let me explain both bags were full we were out of ice so instead of letting them rot on the deck of my little boat. I thought it would be better to give them back to the ocean instead of making fertilizer out of them. Any more questions?????


----------



## Xanadu

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)*
> 
> So let me explain both bags were full we were out of ice so instead of letting them rot on the deck of my little boat. I thought it would be better to give them back to the ocean instead of making fertilizer out of them. Any more questions?????




Yes, just one. Why are you such an asshole? You offered off topic comments that did not pertain to the original question and then proceeded to make an enormous ass of yourself on this thread and others. And, even better, it appears you made an enormous ass of yourself down at Daybreak. You have been painted as a complete asshole by everyone who has anything to say about you and, since I don't know you, I'll have to take their word for it. Further, you are so freaking dumb that you think people who are telling you to pipe down are actually supporting you and your antics. You've thrown out some race bait with your Cubanness and tried to make everyone think you're cool because you know who Tommy Holmes is. Wow! Who would have thought that you might know him? Then you proceed to bash everyone who has a bigger boat than you insult the fishing ability of a couple on here who could write books about some of the tactics you've mentioned and devolved this thread into a Feeding Frenzy of people who are now pissed off at you.



Good job,btw, but what is it that makes you such an asshole?


----------



## hebegb

holeee shiite....how did I not see this one brewing :doh



my only question is why anyone even acknowledges Mr. Summer's Eve :looser


----------



## reelfinatical

Back to the original, we bought some afw cable from Outcast today to re-rig our Yozuris. Thanks for the advice..


----------



## John B.

opcorn.... BOY!wahoosure do taste good!


----------



## BuckWild

Someone needs to get LAID!


----------



## John B.

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (6/8/2008)*i'm gonna laugh my ass off when you lose this tournament after talking all this shit and completely derailing this thread... good job sport...:boo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed those 2 True - King and VSB are in. For how much apiece? 2 to 1 odds. What are you a True-King you got a big 60 ftr. too. King of Saudi Arabia?:letsdrink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't know... hey BODACIOUS or DOWNTIME, y'all wanna let me fish with y'all so we can put Alverez in his place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let me explain both bags were full we were out of ice so instead of letting them rot on the deck of my little boat. I thought it would be better to give them back to the ocean instead of making fertilizer out of them. Any more questions?????
Click to expand...

yeah, ... just one more... why do you preach to the world about conservation, than a few minutes later, contradict yourself by saying stuff like this?... it doesn't make sence, and then you knock people's big diesel sport fishers and cabos, but yet you complain about your boat being too small for all the fish you catch!?!???!... it really doesn't make sence, and the only thing i can figure is you're completely full of crap.... good day to you sir.


----------



## Ccook34

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bodacious (6/8/2008)*you are a very angry man.....
> 
> 
> 
> Bythe way what makes you so Bodacious? your under water lights? or your 130s and J hooks killing blue marlin the greates fish in the ocean. I know a boat that is called the Gunfighter it's a 65ft and goes 45 knts. and had night vision with no stupid tower. Now that name fits. But then again you never heard of who owns the boat or who makes it.:bowdown
Click to expand...



did not want to get involved in this...but its kind of hard not to when you are such a dick. and i am pretty sure that is a Craig Blackwell...


----------



## fisheye48

looks like ole Feeding Frenzy has a raging case of vaginitis...back away from the keyboard before you hurt yourself thinking of your next whitty opec or japan or steelworker comment....becasue i to am a betting man, and im willing to bet you use something from all the people that you have tried to throw under the bus...doesnt your boat use gas? hmmm wonder where that comes from...ohh what about the oil in it also....wait a min you still have to get to the dock...gas in your truck...are you really this stupid or do you try hard to be this stupid everyday???


----------



## 401 Cay

I saw this thread again today and popped in to read it as I was a bit suprised it was going again.. After reading the last two pages I just have to say that Feeding Frenzy, you my friend, are an absolute ass.. I didnt say anything when you made your original 3 consecutive posts about "boat handling" in regard to wahoo, because I felt you were just putting in your 2 cents and trying to add valuable info to the thread.. but holy shit, where you went from there was nothing short of the largest single collection of bull shit and worthless information I have seen in a long time. Its clear that you really have no idea what point you are even trying to make, so in return you spew worthless info and badmouth whatever and whomever you can. Your point about diesel sportfishers being economically unsound, while true, applies to all boats including your four strokes.. 2 miles to the gallon is green? And I suppose your circle hooks you use are made of nerf material, not the deadly steel those J hooks are made of. I am assuming you are an adult, so maybe it's time to read through your ridiculous posts you made and realize that everyone else is not the idiot here.. it is in fact, well, you. We all shoot our mouths off now and again and dig a hole for ourselves sometimes, so just quit digging. Unless you have some more valuable info on how to back down on a circle hooked wahoo with an environmentally friendly hobie cat, then why not quit throwing names and insults and let your tournament weigh ins speak for you.


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer

First off let me say, Feeding Frenzy you sound more like a dumb ass every time you post. You certainly do have a case of short dick, vaginitis, and all of the other names you have previously been called. Talk about a waste of time...Some people are too dense to realize what an idiot they are...I am amazed that someone who could make such stupid idiotic, dumb ass statements could even have enough brainpower to understand the internet, much less engage in a thread on a message board!



But... I rig our bonitas on 300 pound mono. We have caught many wahoo and never lost one to a cut off. The bonus of the mono is that sometimes other things will bite...like a tuna...its funny but we have caught MANY tuna on our bonita's that may not have bitten with wire on it.


----------



## Brad King

How long of a leader are you using with 300# mono. I may rig one up this weekend for a test.


----------



## daddytime

I just went through my kids bags of tackle they won at the Outcast Family Tournament. Dang if there aint a couple of yozuri bonitas in there. I've pulled them a bunch, all with wire and haven't caught nothing. I have had a couple of them get gouged by toothy critters. I think I'll pull one of the boys new ones on mono this weekend. :baby


----------



## Brad King

I've caught tons of kings on em through the years, but like you say always on wire. I'm willing to try anything to increase the number of strikes!!!!


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer

I've been doing 15-20ft leaders. I've actually got a few of them rigged on 200lb fluoro for the rigs when the tuna are there. Two weeks ago we stopped by the rigs, but the tuna weren't there so we backed off to a color change. We caught 4 wahoo, with 2 or 3 of them coming on the bonita. We even lost a couple more. All the fish we caught were on the one I rigged with 200lb fluoro. To me it is worth the risk of losing a lure every now and then to get the bites that might not have come on a lure rigged with wire. My luck, you will probably rig one up with mono and lose it first trip out! The only bonita we have ever lost was when a guest on the boat locked the drag down on one of our rods. A big tuna bit it and it snapped the main line without pulling one inch of drag out.


----------



## Brad King

I agree...Thanks for the info.


----------



## legalhookin

the bonito i bought was purple and black and is 7" long. the guy at outcast suggested the larger model but i was a coward and wanted the smaller one. I have 3' of 60lb single strand on it now and havn't tried it, hoping to saturday. so do the wahoo try to cut tails off like kings and thats why the mono is ok? as for the mahi question will the wire turn off the fish using a flat front bubble head being draged on top?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *wanna be tuna slayer (6/11/2008)*First off let me say, Feeding Frenzy you sound more like a dumb ass every time you post. You certainly do have a case of short dick, vaginitis, and all of the other names you have previously been called. Talk about a waste of time...Some people are too dense to realize what an idiot they are...I am amazed that someone who could make such stupid idiotic, dumb ass statements could even have enough brainpower to understand the internet, much less engage in a thread on a message board!
> 
> But... I rig our bonitas on 300 pound mono. We have caught many wahoo and never lost one to a cut off. The bonus of the mono is that sometimes other things will bite...like a tuna...its funny but we have caught MANY tuna on our bonita's that may not have bitten with wire on it.


So were you beating on your chest when you made such a ridiclious post on a public forum. You must be one of those commercial guys that thinks the ocean is theirs to do what you want with it.. Very CLassy????


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Downtime2 (6/9/2008)*Wow. Talk about short dick syndrome. Dude, you certainly are showing your true colors and knowledge, or lack there of. Oh, I love the way you attempted to play the race card. That truly sums up what a idiot you are.....


Short dick syndrome? You guys are the ones out there with the battle wagons with A/C and flat screens. By the way the offer still stands.:letsdrink


----------



## Speckulator

UHHH-----OHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Frenzy's back!!Laffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## KickinAssphalt

8' - 400lb mono...


----------



## reelfinatical

> *KickinAssphalt (6/17/2008)*8' - 400lb mono...


 What color do you use ? I have some leftover 400LB momoi mono in green..? Should I stick with clear?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Speckulator (6/17/2008)*UHHH-----OHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Frenzy's back!!Laffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> George


Well George. The short dick syndrome is partially true. I am Cuban. How did you guys do in Fourchon? Gonna be a Bud Light?


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Speckulator (6/17/2008)*UHHH-----OHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Frenzy's back!!Laffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> Well George. The short dick syndrome is partially true. I am Cuban. How did you guys do in Fourchon? Gonna be a Bud Light?
Click to expand...

so thats your problem...lol im sorry alvarez for making fun of you... im sorry.

8=>


----------



## legalhookin

i went out last saturday, didn't troll far out but did troll the bouy line, 2 kings hit my purple/black yozuri with the 60 wire. got blood on my new rod/reel combo from outcast. really liked the tld20 cant wait to try it on a wahoo or maybe a white marlin in the fall that i always hear about.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *legalhookin (6/18/2008)*i went out last saturday, didn't troll far out but did troll the bouy line, 2 kings hit my purple/black yozuri with the 60 wire. got blood on my new rod/reel combo from outcast. really liked the tld20 cant wait to try it on a wahoo or maybe a white marlin in the fall that i always hear about.


Congratulations. Next time swing into Outacast and pick up a couple of 30 Stretchs on hot pink and one natural forget the wire run them back about 30 to 50 ft. and ice down your case of beer. Have fun.


----------



## Dylan

Why 30s? and why hot pink?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Dylan (6/19/2008)*Why 30s? and why hot pink?


Water is usually dirty at the sea bouy and they run deeper than 25s


----------



## Daydreamin

First off I am new to this forum and new to the blue water scene. The dynamics here are interesting. Obviously there are some very knowledgeable and experienced (and intelligent) anglers who are offering some great information. I am little surprised that they are allowing themselves to "argue" with the people that use their limited knowledge and experience to help inflate their self esteem by answering questions posed by people like me who admit they don't know or don't have experience. For the people that do that I have one small bit of advice...

Better to be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.

Now back to the original subject of this thread. I too am curious about leaders and leader material for blue water trolling. I have limted funds but have already seen that wire on something like a butterfly jig decreases the number and variety of fish that strike it. I have been told for those jigs that 80lb floro was a good compromise. I would still lose an occasional jig but a good balance. So wahoo aren't picky and cable or wire is just fine. It seems that many of the trolling lures can be used to catch wahoo, dolphin, tuna and various billfish. If I am setting a trolling spread and wanting to catch anything that will bite, what is the best combinations? Are wahoo more likely to hit the deeeper baits like the bonita, or other diving plugs, so use cable or wire...what about the surface baits like ilanders, dusters, cedar plugs, etc.? SHould I rig those with heavy mono?


----------

